# 02 sensor replacement



## foreverknight68 (Feb 20, 2012)

Does anyone know how to get a stubborn 02 sensor out of a 1991 cabriolet 1.8 motor? :banghead:


----------



## ebrackenbury (Dec 29, 2010)

*O2 Sensor*

Sometimes you have to use a torch to heat the area around the fitting to remove it . . .if you do so be careful to not catch anything in the surrounding area on fire . . . .


----------



## foreverknight68 (Feb 20, 2012)

*02 sensor thead size*

Does anybody know the actual thread size of a 91' vw 02 sensor? is it MM or SAE?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

It's the same as every other O2 sensor: M18x1.5. 
Conveniently, you can get a tool just for this purpose: an O2 sensor tap.


----------



## foreverknight68 (Feb 20, 2012)

I heated that thing up cherry red almost, i put a wrench on it and still couldn't get it to budge and broke one socket on it already, so heated it up again and she stripped on me, not really sure how i'm going to get this thing off. I'd like to bypass the thing all to together.


----------



## foreverknight68 (Feb 20, 2012)

does anybody have clue to where that 02 reset button is?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

foreverknight68 said:


> does anybody have clue to where that 02 reset button is?


It's only found on vehicles made up to 1987, yours never had it. 

If you are having such a hard time removing the o2 sensor, have a muffler shop weld in a new bung or buy a replacement cat.


----------

